# TOMY GT-40 SRT Collector Cars



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi, Anybody out there try one of the newest Tomy GT-40 cars? I got one for Fathers day and they are killer fast right out of the package!:thumbsup: The body is mounted low like it should be. Has chrome traction magnets. Great handling. Good buy for only $23.00 plus shipping. Here is the track I ran it on. Two lane road course,70 feet per lane on a 4x8 table. Just painted the table Grass Green. You can see the track better!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

oh yeah, most of us have them. I have all four of them and could;t be happier with them. I just wish Tomy would release more cars.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice looking track setup!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*In OZ they have the GT-40s with the Super G+ chassis.*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Saawwwwwwwwweeeeeeeet rides. Maybe they can put out some more quality nostalgic racers. I really like these cars and the Cobra coupe. But, what hasn't been done by Aurora AFX?

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

There are 2 more GT40s out soon, these have clear windows.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

SuperFist said:


> *In OZ they have the GT-40s with the Super G+ chassis.*


Interesting.........

Has anyone actually bought one with a SG chassis????

Curious,because I see it mentions something about "turbo cars" on the blister pack.

Mike(Ice9)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

One of our guys bought the SG+ version.

It's the new version of the chassis btw, with the nice plastic.


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> One of our guys bought the SG+ version.
> 
> It's the new version of the chassis btw, with the nice plastic.


Do they use a body clip or does it fit properly?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The normal SG+ clip for wide bodies has to be used.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

They all look great. Love that GT. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> One of our guys bought the SG+ version.
> 
> It's the new version of the chassis btw, with the nice plastic.


Thank you.I was just about to order three new SG chassis to put under three of these.

I'll have to poke around and see if I can find these.

I dont understand whey they dont just come on SG chassis everywhere.I like the SRTs,but Im a G man at heart.

Mike


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Do these GT bodies fit on either a AFX non-MT or MT original chassis? I wonder how either of these combinations would behave on Tomy track? nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Do these GT bodies fit on either a AFX non-MT or MT original chassis?


Yes they do fit but the fitment is a little too tight for my liking.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ok... Good to know.*

I've seen that tight squeeze first hand. Shoe-horned a couple Xtracs into Tomy Chaparral bodies...once. Almost didn't get the dang things out. Felt like the bodies were gonna break any second... really had to horse them apart. I'd consider getting just the 2 newest clear glass GT's... pretty sharp even for just the sheer display-ability factor (have never cared for non-clear glass). I'd like to see them do more with clear windows. The one sticking point for me is that those stock Tomy chassis are pretty overpowered for my small track, so I'd definitely want to try to put a more mild runner under them... that is of course *after* some tweaking to be sure I could get them apart someday. nd


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What about using the Tomy Turbo mag bar, that is pretty mild.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The soon to be discontinued Turbos are a reasonable compromise but I suggest putting the SRT rear end setup on the Turbo. The SRT has a 7/25 gearing while the Turbo has a 7/22, which is too aggressive for smaller tracks. 

I really like how the Turbo and SRT chassis fit on some of the later JL and AutoWorld XTs. Bodies like the Charger Daytonas and 71 Charger and Plymouth GTX look remarkably better sitting on a Tomy Turbo/SRT chassis than they look on their stock XT chassis. It gets rid of the gasser look.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Agreed although be aware some of the SRTs came with the 22T crown.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Duly noted. Thanks for the tip. nd


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Hey,thanks for the heads up on the Aussie SG+ releases of these.

I got in two yesterday of of the bay,for what I would have paid for them with the srt chassis.

These are absolutely an over the cheap seats and out of the park home run.So nice that I am almost afraid to race them.

And the new chassis,from what I can see,imo,they are right up there with the BSRT G3 chassis.

The tires are the only thing I dislike,but,it seems as tho from what I read on other dl's that this is being addressed.

This guy at Racemasters is really doing a nice job.Cant wait for the new chassis to come out.

Mike


----------

